# jButton Text zu Integer umwandeln // jLabel mit Counter auf



## Guest (7. Mrz 2007)

Mahlzeit,
Ich will den Text eines jButtons als Datentyp Int darstellen aber komme da nicht ganz weiter mit meiner Lösungsidee.
Wäre nett wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte.


```
public void jCheckBox1ActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt)
  {
    int summe;
    String sum;
    summe = Integer.parseInt (sum);
    summe = jLabel9.getText() as sum;

    Object name = evt.getSource();
    if ( summe >= 65) {jCheckBox.setVisible(true);
    }

    
  }
```

Ausserdem habe ich noch ein Problem mit einem Counter.Ich zähle die Anzahl der Ausgegebenen Zahlen und will mit hilfe eines Reset Buttons alles  im jLabel des Counters zurücksetzen setzen.Allerdings wird diese anweisung nicht ausgeführt. warum ?


```
if("".equals(jLabel3.getText())){
          int count = 0;
          jLabel3.setVisible(false);
   }
```
[/code]

danke schonmal für hilfe !


----------



## Leroy42 (7. Mrz 2007)

:shock:  :autsch:  :shock: 

```
summe = jLabel9.getText() as sum;
```
Mir schwant Übles...


----------



## Guest (7. Mrz 2007)

mir auch deswegen brauch ich ja hilfe  :?


----------



## SlaterB (7. Mrz 2007)

mal mit einem Problem anfangen:

int summe; 
String sum; 
summe = Integer.parseInt (sum); 

sum hat keinen Inhalt, das ist syntaktisch nicht erlaubt,
würde ansonsten auch keinen Sinn machen, 
was ist sum, wo kommt es her, wieso steht der Code dazu nicht da, was genau ist das Problem?


----------



## Guest (7. Mrz 2007)

sum is da wegen der umwandlung string zu in 

integer.parseint (sum)

da brauche ich doch eine neue variable oder nicht ?


----------



## SlaterB (7. Mrz 2007)

ja, aber eine Variable alleine macht doch nicht glücklich,
die braucht auch Inhalt 
udn zwar VOR dem parseInt-Aufruf


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (7. Mrz 2007)

```
int summe = Integer.parseInt(jLabel1.getText());
if(summe > 12345)7
  //doSomething()
}
```


----------



## Guest (8. Mrz 2007)

es wäre glaube ich einfacher wenn ich meinen ganzen quelltext poste dann könnte ich besser erklären was ich will aber das sind n paar zeilen zu viel denke ich  :wink: 

das mit de summe geht nun - danke - muss nur noch der counter rückgesetzt werden


----------



## Guest (8. Mrz 2007)

habe unter das actionevent des reset buttons mal das hier gestellt


```
int reset = 0;
   jLabel3.setText(reset+"");
```

aber der labeltext bleibt erhalten und wird nicht null gesetzt - warum nicht


----------



## SlaterB (8. Mrz 2007)

es geht..

schreibe ein vollständiges Programm in dem es nicht geht,
mit GUI, Label, Button, 30 Zeilen,

dann kann man den Fehler klar erkennen,

so an und für sich gibt es tausende Möglichkeiten,
z.B. ist jLabel3 nicht das was du ändern willst..


----------



## Guest (8. Mrz 2007)

hmm das geht irgendwie mal gar nicht wenn ich n neues prog schreibe   


```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;

public class label extends Frame
{
  private FlowLayout myLayout = new FlowLayout (FlowLayout.LEFT);
  private MyWindowListener myWindowListener = new MyWindowListener();
  private MyActionListener myActionListener = new MyActionListener();
  private Button btn1 = new Button("1");
  private Label lbl1 = new Label("lbl");
  
public label()
{
  super("Test");
  this.setLayout(myLayout);
  this.add(this.btn1);
  this.add(this.lbl1);
  this.setSize(200,200);
  this.show();
}
public void btn1ActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt){
  lbl1.setText("Null");
}
public static void main (String args[])
{
  label fenster = new label();
}
}
```

hab dabei noch n actionlistener und n window listener als einene datei nur er mukkt nu wegen dem *this.show*.
gibt mir ein warning aus

_label.java:19: warning: [deprecation] show() in java.awt.Window has been deprecated
  this.show();_[/code]


----------



## Guest (8. Mrz 2007)

doch läuft - nicht gespeichert   
 :bae:


----------



## Guest (8. Mrz 2007)

nur bin ich noch immer ratlos - warscheinlich is es so banal das es mir gar ne auffällt oder so  :autsch:  :bahnhof:  :shock:  :?  :?:


----------



## Marco13 (8. Mrz 2007)

Wenn von compilierbarem Code" die Rede ist, meint man damit etwas, was man einfach rauskopieren, compilieren und starten kann, um dann zu sehen, dass.... .... ... es funktioniert  :? 

```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;

public class LabelTest extends Frame implements ActionListener
{
  private Button btn1 = new Button("1");
  private Label lbl1 = new Label("lbl");

public LabelTest()
{
  super("Test");
  setLayout(new GridLayout(2,1));
  this.add(this.btn1);
  this.add(this.lbl1);
  btn1.addActionListener(this);
  this.setSize(200,200);
  this.setVisible(true);
}
public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt){
  lbl1.setText("Null");
}
public static void main (String args[])
{
  LabelTest fenster = new LabelTest();
}
}
```


----------



## Guest (8. Mrz 2007)

das komische ist das es im einzel prog funzt aber nicht in meinem zusammenhängenden  :bahnhof:


----------



## SlaterB (8. Mrz 2007)

weil da irgendwas anders ist, wird überhaupt der ActionListener durchlaufen?
baue System.out.println("Hello") ein


----------



## Guest (8. Mrz 2007)

ja klar wird der durchlaufen.
es geht ja auch das was anderes reingeschrieben wir aber der wert bleib trotzdem drin - das is ja das seltsame daran


----------

